# Переигрывание рук



## Иринка (15 Ноя 2012)

Какие симптомы переигрывание рук и какое лечение подскажите...


----------



## ze_go (16 Ноя 2012)

доигрались! :hi:


----------



## lelikbolik (16 Ноя 2012)

согревающая мазь и эластичный бинт дня на 2-3! и пересмотрите постановку руки при отрабатывании пассажей,вариаций!(не исключено что у вас очень зажатые руки, посмотрите также аппликатуру,может удобнее использовать дополнительный ряд) Удачи вам ИРИНА!


----------



## Катя (16 Ноя 2012)

Лично у меня чувствуется сильное покалывание, нимение в области кистевого запястья. Руку словно сцепляет, и с трудом попускает. Лучше всего сходить к врачу, чтобы не запускать. Он и выпишет индивидуальный рецепт.


----------



## Vladimir Zh (16 Ноя 2012)

Катя писал:


> Лучше всего сходить к врачу, чтобы не запускать. Он и выпишет индивидуальный рецепт.


Врач только продлит агонию. Лекарства и мази, как мёртвому припарка. Просмотрите на этом сайте всё связанное с переигрыванием рук. Повторяться нет больше сил.


----------



## Иринка (16 Ноя 2012)

Меня больше всего интересует сама симптоматика понятия переигрывания руки!Рука не болит , болит не большая область между запястьем и локтем , как я понимаю она называется сухожилием...


----------



## Евгений51 (16 Ноя 2012)

Иринка писал:


> болит не большая область между запястьем и локтем ,


 Это ОНО.(Это начало)
При небольшом переигрывании не надо ходить к врачу. Мужчинам на пару дней уйти в запой, потом начать восстанавливаться на мелкой технике в очень медленном темпе. Девушкам, на пару, тройку дней забыть инструмент, даже если горит программа.А, потом , учить текст, медленно и на РРР.


----------



## anddrey (16 Ноя 2012)

Боль в области сгиба, может вылезти шишка (при сильных нагрузках на сустав выделяется много смазки,излишки этой жидкости и образуют болезненные шишки). Все от чрезмерной нагрузки, зажатой кисти. Периодически все будет повторяться (тем более с усложнением репертуара), пока кисть при игре расслаблять не научитесь.


----------



## ze_go (16 Ноя 2012)

лечение всех переигрываний - расслабление и тотальный контроль над своими мышечными ощущениями во время занятий


----------



## Vladimir Zh (17 Ноя 2012)

Всё, не вытерпел.
anddrey писал:


> пока кисть при игре расслаблять не научитесь.


Изначально неправильная установка! Расслабленной рукой играть НЕЛЬЗЯ! Расслабленно мы спим. При игре руки, да и весь организм в целом, должны быть в лёгком тонусе, ощущение лёгких парящих рук. Посмотрите игру А.Склярова (Воронеж), А.Романова (Новосибирск). 
Если у Вас начали болеть руки, в первую очередь Голову надо править. Учиться с самого начала правильному звукоизвлечению. А это путь на многие годы и волшебной мазью тут не поможешь. 
К сожалению, у нас культивируется силовая спортивная игра (не без участия некоторых московских преподавателей). Пусть они попробуют сыграть не навороченную современную дребедень, а "простенькую" сонатку Моцарта и сразу всё встанет на свои места.


----------



## lelikbolik (17 Ноя 2012)

Vladimir Zh писал:


> Если у Вас начали болеть руки, в первую очередь Голову надо править. Учиться с самого начала правильному звукоизвлечению. А это путь на многие годы и волшебной мазью тут не поможешь.


 :yes:


----------

